# Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18



## prelude2205 (19. Apr. 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe an meinem Teich einen Filter von O..e, den Biotec18.
Der Filter hat einen Korb, in dem der grobe Schmutz aufgefangen wird.
Es ist aber kaum grober Schmutz vorhanden , vielmehr ist das Problem, das sich die Filterschwämme zusetzen und kein Wasser mehr durchfließen lassen, so das das Wasser Ungefiltert über den Überlauf direkt in den Teich zurückfließt.
Das ist mir in dem letzten Jahr passiert.
Habt Ihr eine Idee was ich Verändern kann, solllte?
Denn, das Reinigen der Schwämme selber soll ja auch nicht all zu gut für die Bakterien sein.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## Nori (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Als Sofortmaßnahme würde ich in diesen Fangkorb, der ja anscheinend zu grob ausgelegt ist, ein Edelstahlsieb einbringen. 
Gibts für ein paar Euro als Meterware in Ebay.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Benseoo7 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo,
wie alt sind deine Schwämme?
Gruß
Ben


----------



## prelude2205 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo,

meine Filterschwämme habe ich dieses Jahr erneuert.
Die vom letzten Jahr waren, trotz intensiver Reinigung nach dem Abbau des Filters, nicht mehr zu Retten.
Um das nicht noch einmal zu haben, möchte ich den Filter ergänzen oder Ähnliches.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo Rüdiger,
der Filter ist ganz einfach zu klein für deinen Teich.
Biotec 18 für 18m³ ohne Fische, 9m³ mit und die Hälfte davon für Goldfische oder Koi.
Du brauchst also 5 von dieser Sorte, damit er Herstellergerecht eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hey jörg, das stimmt nicht ganz. der biotec 18 ist für teiche bis ca.30000l mit fisch ca.15000l . . . ich habe auch einen an meinem koiteich und er funzt wunderbar. wieso sich die schwämme so schnell zusetzen weiß ich nicht,bei mir reicht 3x im jahr reinigen.


----------



## prelude2205 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo "Moonlight",

wie reinigst Du den Filter, ohne die Bakterien absterben zu lassen?

@Jörg
Der Biotec Screen Matic 18 ist für Teiche bis 27m mit Fischbesatz,laut Anleitung.

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo Rüdiger,
nehme alles zurück bei dem Biotec Screen Matic 18. Hatte da wohl einen anderen Filter im Kopf. 

Er hat ein 300 Micron Sieb, was gröbere Partikel rausholt. Je nach Wasserbelastung kann das aber noch viel sein.

Der Hersteller gibt den Maximalwert mit 27m³ an. Die Empfehlung mit starkem Fischbesatz sollte eher bei der Hälfte liegen.


----------



## prelude2205 (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo,

wäre es Sinnvoll an den Auslauf von meinem Biotec 18 noch einen Filter hinter zu schalten?
Was meint Ihr 

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hey rüdiger, ich reinige die schwämme mit teichwasser. ich habe den biotec höher gesetzt und eine regentonne mit helix dahinter. funzt sicher auch bei dir    mandy


----------



## prelude2205 (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo Mandy,

von der Idee mit Helix habe ich schon ab und an hier gelesen, mich aber bis jetzt nicht weiter damit befasst.

Ich muß mal schauen was ich da in Erfahrung bringen kann.

Hast Du eventuell ein Bild wie es bei Dir aussieht?

Danke für den Tip
Rüdiger


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Rüdiger,
ganz allgemein sollte man den Bioteil nur alle paar Wochen reinigen müssen.
Der Filter ist ja eigentlich eine gute Lösung, nur scheint er bei dir an seine Grenzen zu kommen.
Bei OASE gibt es unterschiedlich feine Matten.
Es wäre also eine Option du machst nur die groben rein und erweiterst die notwendige Oberfläche für Bakterien dann mit einem weiteren Behälter.

Aus dem OASE dann erst noch in einen Behälter mit Schwämmen, __ Hel-X ... und aus diesem dann zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Moin Rüdiger,

meine Filterkombination hat im Jahr 2010, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Pflanzenfilter wunderbar funktioniert. Letztes Jahr kam dann noch ein US III hinzu ... immer klares Wasser.
Nun ... ist der Pflanzenfilter weg und das Wasser wurde grün.

Die Fische sind mittlerweile in dem Pool umgezogen, wo der Biotec, das Helix und ein EWA arbeiten.

Ich habe den Biotec hochgesetzt, da alles auf einer Betonplatte steht und stand, aber im Normalfall kann man die Regentonne auch mit einem ordentlichen Bodenablauf versehen und dann eingraben. Das läßt sich dann leichter verstecken und ist optisch auch ansprechender.
Da es bei mir aber die letzten 8Jahre so aussah (vom kleinen Druckfilter bis zu den heutigen Monstern)  werd ich die letzten paar Wochen auch noch mit dem Anblick leben können 

 

Die Rohre sind 75er .... wie der Rücklauf vom Biotec 

Mandy


----------



## prelude2205 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hi Mandy,

danke für die Bilder.
Hast Du Helix beruhigt oder schwebend in der Tonne?
Jörg hat den Tip gegeben, den Biotec mit groben Matten auszustatten und dann Helix im Anschluß zu nehmen.
Hast Du das auch so?

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Moonlight (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

nicht ganz. im biotec sind 2 verschiedene schwämme. die blauen gröberen und darunter die feineren rötlichen. aber nur grobe wären besser. die feinen lassen sich echt bescheiden reinigen. das helix ist bei mir ruhend . . . die strömung vom biotec reicht nicht aus um das helix zu bewegen und wenn ein sprudler drin wäre,geht der deckel nicht ordentlich drauf. geht auch so


----------



## prelude2205 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo

@Jörg 
[Es wäre also eine Option du machst nur die groben rein und erweiterst die notwendige Oberfläche für Bakterien dann mit einem weiteren Behälter.

Aus dem OASE dann erst noch in einen Behälter mit Schwämmen, __ Hel-X ... und aus diesem dann zurück in den Teich.]

Für mich zum Verständnis:
Wenn ich in den Biotec 18 nur die groben Schwämme Einsetze und in einen weiteren Behälter(Tonne) Helix und von da in den Teich,fehlt dann nicht die "Feinfilterung" der feinen Schwämme oder sind die feinen Schwämme nur für die Bakterienkulturen da, werden dann also durch das Helix ersetzt.

Wenn ich eine weitere Tonne hinter dem Biotec 18 baue, kann ich dann den Zulauf vom Filter und den Ablauf zum Teich beides oben in gleicher Höhe ansetzen und unten nur das Helix reinmachen?

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Moonlight (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Der rücklauf zum teich sollte etwas tiefer liegen als der zulauf. und was meinst du mit helix unten? mandy


----------



## prelude2205 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Mit unten meine ich das Helix unterhalb des Einlaufes,da sich der Wasserspiegel in der Tonne in Höhe des Einlaufes befinden wird.
Oder bin ich falsch davor?


----------



## Stoer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo Rüdiger,

ich habe auch den Screenmatic 18 und dasselbe Problem.
Mein Wasser ist klar und die Werte i.O., aber zig Anfragen an Oase konnten das Problem nicht lösen.
Einzige Möglichkeit war, die Schwämme vom Halter zu ziehen und mehrmals händisch reinigen. Habe ich einmal gemacht und es war eine Schweinearbeit und hielt nur 1 Woche.
Mandys Lösung könnte helfen, aber optisch könnte ich mich damit nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Peter,
für die optische Seite gibt es schon passende Lösungen. :?


----------



## Moonlight (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Genau, Jörg hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Wenn der Biotec ebenerdig steht und die Tonne (aber nur mit Bodenablauf!!!) eingegraben wird, dann ist der Schandfleck gar nicht so groß ... das kann man mit einfachen Mitteln schön verstecken, je nach Gartengestaltung wohlgemerkt.

So, Rüdiger, habe eben noch schnell die Filtertonne von innen fotografiert ... bedenke bitte auch, der Rücklauf beim Biotec sitzt ungefähr in der Hälfte des Gehäuses. Das heißt, die Tonne muß grundsätzlich tiefer stehen, sonst läuft Dir der Biotec über.
Es muß im Prinzip so gestellt sein, dass das Wasser max. waagerecht vom Biotec in die Helix-Tonne läuft. Eine kleine Steigung und das Sch...ding läuft über (hab ich selbst ausprobiert   ).

   der Zulauf ... vom Filter zur Helix-Tonne, waagerecht mit einem Bogen nach unten, ca. 20cm. unter der Oberfläche mit einem weiteren Bogen für die Kreisströmung ... aber der Biotec ist zu schwach dafür (oder die 6000er Pumpe) ...

  der Rücklauf zum Teich. Das Helix ausgesperrt durch einen Pflanzkorb (sonst schwimmt es im Teich) und da mein Wasser aktuell etwas grün ist, habe ich noch Filterwatte dazwischen gelegt. Vielleicht hilft es etwas ...

  und so sieht das Ganze im Gesamten aus. Das Helix schwimmt grundsätzlich (außer wenn es stark verdreckt ist) ... deswegen war mir Dein "unten" nicht so einleuchtend ...

     Trotz grünem Wasser fühlen sich meine Koi im Pool sauwohl 

Wenn Du das Helix ruhend einsetzt (so wie ich) filtert es Dir feine Schwebestoffe auch raus. Und dafür ist dann der Bodenablauf wichtig. Pumpe kurz aus ... Helix umrühren ... und dann das Wasser aus der Tonne ablassen. damit ist der Dreck gleich raus und Du hast einen Mini-TWW gemacht 

Mandy


----------



## prelude2205 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Hallo 

@Peter:Eine sehr Teure Überlegung ist dann wohl der Screenmatic36,aber halt sehr Teure
Bezüglich der Optik:Ich habe den Biotec hinter einen kleinen Hecke verschwinden lassen, würde auch noch eine Tonne hinpassen.

@ Mandy:Vielen Dank für die Bilder, nun weiß sogar ich bescheid

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden(wenn auch nicht Sonnig, aber bald :beten)
Rüdiger


----------



## Moonlight (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filterergänzung zu meinem Biotec 18*

Rüdiger ...

klingt gut 
Aber das Helix kann auch mitten im oder unter dem Zulauf sein ... (siehe meine Ausführung mit den Bögen oben) ...

Unsere Postings haben sich irgendwie überschnitten ...:__ nase

Mandy


----------



## hitman1 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Ich hätte da auch noch eine Idee/Frage.
Also ich habe meinen Filter knapp hinterm Teich hinter einer Hecke versteckt. Da ist jetzt kein Platz mehr für eine weitere Tonne oder Filter. Ich habe 4 Phosless "Patonen" im Auslaufbereich des Filters, da ich durch die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung mit Algen zu kämpfen habe.
Meine Idee wäre, in diese Kammer noch z.B. Bio Balls oder ähnliches rein zu machen. Macht das Sinn? Wenn ja welches Material wäre hier das beste?


----------



## hitman1 (22. Juni 2014)

taugt die Idee nix?
Ich hätte mir evtl. noch gedacht, innen ein Rohr an den Auslauf zu machen, damit sich so mehr Wasser anstauen kann....


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2014)

hitman1 schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Phosless "Patonen" im Auslaufbereich des Filters, da ich durch die hohe Sonneneinstrahlung mit Algen zu kämpfen habe.


 
Das versteh ich nicht. was sind Phosless Patronen?
Zeig das mal in Bildern.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2014)

Phosless-Patronen sind Gitterrohre mit Phosphatbindemittel in Säcken.


----------



## hitman1 (22. Juni 2014)

Genau


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juni 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Phosless-Patronen sind Gitterrohre mit Phosphatbindemittel in Säcken.


Nee, das ist einfach Zeolith, was lose in diesen Plastikröhren steckt. Hier sind die Biester abgebildet.
Ich hatte mir damals, als ich den Filter noch hatte, einen Sack Zeolith besorgt, damit
kannste günstig die Patronen neu bestücken.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2014)

Achso, die Röhren die im Biotec drin sind. Bei mir ist das Zeolith schon vor Ewigkeiten ausgezogen ... ich hab da Helix drin.

Hey Hitman,

ich weiß überhaupt nicht was für einen Filter Du hast. Also kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen ob das was Du denkst gehen würde oder ob nicht.
Wäre schön, wenn Du ihn kurz vorstellst oder zumindest die Bezeichnung mal nennst.

Mandy


----------



## hitman1 (25. Juni 2014)

Ja eben auch eine biotec 18


----------



## hitman1 (1. Juli 2014)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
du hast also in dem Auslaufbereich der Biotec Helix drin. Genau sowas habe ich mir auch vorgestellt. Bringt das denn auch was? Der Bereich ist ja nicht allzu groß.


----------



## hitman1 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo?


----------

